# 2015 Burton SLX - infinite Liner - will it break in?



## gadgetfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

Guys. I was really between a 10 & 10.5. I went to the flagship burton store & they convinced me to get the 10. They put in their heaters for 15 min while I was there. I then put them on for 15 min immediately & walked around. The problem is that my front 3 toes are pushing against the front of the shoe. It's just slightly curling the toe. 
Per Burton's site, reviews etc, they claim the new liner "infinite liner" doesn't pack out. So now i'm concerned these won't actually break in. It's the only spot that doesn't really fit is the toes. If they do "pack out" or break in etc boots should fit great. I've been walking around in the house & the store earlier today for a total about an hour. not much loosening yet.

If i stand straight up it it pushes back on my toes uncomfortably. not sure a day snowboarding I could do on them.

Sales guy said if i wear them on the slopes I can't return them.. Going out tomorrow to mammoth. Not sure what to do. these are so expensive I don't want to be stuck w/ boots that don't fit. 

Might rent boots on this trip, or go to the local ski shop in mammoth & return these when I get back if you guys tell me the infinite liners don't break in.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

gadgetfreak said:


> Guys. I was really between a 10 & 10.5. I went to the flagship burton store & they convinced me to get the 10. They put in their heaters for 15 min while I was there. I then put them on for 15 min immediately & walked around. The problem is that my front 3 toes are pushing against the front of the shoe. It's just slightly curling the toe.
> Per Burton's site, reviews etc, they claim the new liner "infinite liner" doesn't pack out. So now i'm concerned these won't actually break in. It's the only spot that doesn't really fit is the toes. If they do "pack out" or break in etc boots should fit great. I've been walking around in the house & the store earlier today for a total about an hour. not much loosening yet.
> 
> If i stand straight up it it pushes back on my toes uncomfortably. not sure a day snowboarding I could do on them.
> ...


So burton have "created" foam that will not compress even under the constant weight of a human being?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

When you get in your snowboard stance with your shin pressing on the front of the boot your toes should pull back just enough. If you stand straight your toes should not have room. 

I made this mistake with my first set of ions, should have got the 10's. 

What's your shoe size? If you wear. 10 shoes you almost certainly don't need a 10 1/2.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Pushing your toes against the end of the toe box will slightly curl them as the shape of your foot isn't exactly the same as the inner liner. What's important is that the toe box doesn't feel tight and or uncomfortable. Getting a half size too big isn't necessarily a good fix because it may cause you to over tighten it to the point of losing circulation. Regardless of what Burton says, I'm sure there's still a break in period, even if it's only a day.


----------



## gadgetfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

ETM said:


> So burton have "created" foam that will not compress even under the constant weight of a human being?


They call it the infinite ride, the closed cell foam they use they claim doesn't "pack out". it does compress with the weight of me, but not sure it'll "stretch" or pack out enough for my toes to be comfortable. another 30 min this morning walking in the house & toes are hurting.

if i'm not standing on my feet, sitting, letting the foot hang it's just snug with maybe 1 toe being slightly pushed back. if it breaks in a little it should be good, but if this new liner is designed not to, that's where i'm concerned.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

gadgetfreak said:


> They call it the infinite ride, the closed cell foam they use they claim doesn't "pack out". it does compress with the weight of me, but not sure it'll "stretch" or pack out enough for my toes to be comfortable. another 30 min this morning walking in the house & toes are hurting.
> 
> if i'm not standing on my feet, sitting, letting the foot hang it's just snug with maybe 1 toe being slightly pushed back. if it breaks in a little it should be good, but if this new liner is designed not to, that's where i'm concerned.


Doesn't sound too small to me.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Put a couple pairs of socks on, put your foot in the boot and kick a concrete wall a couple of times. Should be an instant pack out. 

Doesn't burton claim you can shave off areas of the lining that doesn't fit right?


----------



## DirtyTalk (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey man, any luck with this?

I just bought brand new 2014 SLX's from my friend that never used them last season. I'm a true size 12, sometimes I wear 13's for comfort or because my foot is too wide for a 12M. 

Anyway, the boots feel great except for the toe. I just rode them for the first time Saturday and the area from the inside tip to the tip top part of my big toe and second toe was in agony. It feels like I was kicking cement all day.

When standing straight up it feels like it's pressing pretty hard into the front of the boot (no curling though)

I keep reading that boots are supposed to break in, but the SLX's don't break in too well. I'm kind of stuck with these boots now and they're obviously pretty damn expensive. I've tried 13's and they're definitely way too big. 

Wondering if you found anything that helped break them?


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

SLX for the last couple of years are running .5 size smaller. I used to be able to run 11's and they would pack out perfectly for my foot. Last year they changed the liner and I had to return them for 11.5's.

The toe will pack out a little, so if its just slightly too small then you will be ok, just need to suck it up for a week.

You can also get them heat molded with the removable toe pieces that boot fitters have to pack out the toe area.

This year I didn't even bother molding, just wore them out of the box - sure it sucked for a couple of weeks, now they are awesome. 

FWIW, I have also ridden ambush and imperials, they both felt great for the first week then after that pretty much sucked. The black and blue SLX I had from 3 years ago were probably my favourite.


----------



## DirtyTalk (Feb 3, 2015)

MGD81 said:


> SLX for the last couple of years are running .5 size smaller. I used to be able to run 11's and they would pack out perfectly for my foot. Last year they changed the liner and I had to return them for 11.5's.
> 
> The toe will pack out a little, so if its just slightly too small then you will be ok, just need to suck it up for a week.
> 
> ...



When you say it sucked, you mean that you had tippy-toe (lol) pain like I'm describing? The best way to describe it is like a chronic stubbed toe type pain for the first day of riding.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

DirtyTalk said:


> When you say it sucked, you mean that you had tippy-toe (lol) pain like I'm describing? The best way to describe it is like a chronic stubbed toe type pain for the first day of riding.


Yes, and its compounded if:

Conditions are firm
You spend a lot of time on your heels
Your toenails are long

If you dont ride that much then I would suggest you do the heatmolding with the spacer in.


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

gadgetfreak said:


> Guys. I was really between a 10 & 10.5. I went to the flagship burton store & they convinced me to get the 10.


I'm in exactly the same boat - tried a 10.5 and thought better to get them snug so ended up getting the 10. They were uncomfortable for the first 6 or so days but now they're great.

I'm really glad I didn't get the 10.5 because I'm sure now they would have ended up being a sloppy fit and performance would have been shit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So, the new liner. 

That packout you feel after 10 days in a normal liner, you'll get the same thing out of the Infinite Ride. That blown out feel after 70, you won't.

To the guy in 12's that rode them 1 day, when do boots ever break in from 1 day? Keep riding em buddy. And yeah, the first 6 full days in my DC's this year I was concerned with possibly losing my nails. They fit great now.


----------



## DirtyTalk (Feb 3, 2015)

Nivek said:


> So, the new liner.
> 
> That packout you feel after 10 days in a normal liner, you'll get the same thing out of the Infinite Ride. That blown out feel after 70, you won't.
> 
> To the guy in 12's that rode them 1 day, when do boots ever break in from 1 day? Keep riding em buddy. And yeah, the first 6 full days in my DC's this year I was concerned with possibly losing my nails. They fit great now.


Yeah I know what you're saying. I mean, I've broken in pairs of boots before. But these just seem uncharacteristically painful. Like, I had to stop riding because the tips of my toes were on fire :excl:

I just feel like there's ZERO give in the toe box.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

When my wife had her Deeluxes moulded to her feet, they gave her a toe cover (like a very short slipper to wear in the boots. This means she has no problems with toes hitting the front of the boot, and she is CONSTANTLY bragging about how damn comfortable her boots are.

My Burtons are probably the right size, but the big toe does touch when jumping or when I dig in to stop a spin. After a full day of spins and other jumping tricks the big toe joint is usually in a bit of pain.

Fairly sure my next set of boots will be deeluxes.


----------



## DirtyTalk (Feb 3, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> When my wife had her Deeluxes moulded to her feet, they gave her a toe cover (like a very short slipper to wear in the boots. This means she has no problems with toes hitting the front of the boot, and she is CONSTANTLY bragging about how damn comfortable her boots are.
> 
> My Burtons are probably the right size, but the big toe does touch when jumping or when I dig in to stop a spin. After a full day of spins and other jumping tricks the big toe joint is usually in a bit of pain.
> 
> Fairly sure my next set of boots will be deeluxes.


Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm going to give heat molding a try and go from there. Thanks everyone.


----------

